# Lisa and my Sockeye adventure!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

One of the great benefits of working on an island in the Gulf of Alaska for Kodiak Regional Aquaculture Association is the great fishing opportunities we have here. The Sockeyes have just begun to come into our bay and Lisa and I took one of our skiffs out after work to catch a few Reds. 


Lisa has to get a stiffer rod for these Socks.


A jumper!


Another jumper!


Lisa's new pink fishing pole scores another sockeye. **** her!


Our limit for the day is ten. My biggest was 8#s and Lisa's Chum was 7#s.


Lisa one-upped me with a Chum salmon.


She's happy.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow,love those sockeye.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A benefit for sure! Looks fun.

Those reds will be good eating, enjoy..

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

way2go Chuck

great pictures!!


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice work Chuck and Lisa. Get them reds in the smoker.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Super Cool! 8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice fish 'bow. Looks like life is pretty good up north.-----SS


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Living the life!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

You smoke those?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

sknabnoj said:


> You smoke those?


Not yet. Our boss gave us a bottle that he smoked and then pressure cooked. It was amazingly good. Lisa ordered me a smoker on Amazon!


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

What smoker?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

sknabnoj, she said it was a Little Chief. I have no experience with smokers but it sound like a starter smoker. Any good advice?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

sknabnoj, I just checked out your blog. Looks like you can help me out. Any recipes or tips?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisa dragged me out again tonight. The things I have to endure to provide for the family.:grin:


The last fish our fishtec Heath caught was a bluegill 14 years ago! We changed that for him! He was a happy guy!


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

longbow said:


> sknabnoj, I just checked out your blog. Looks like you can help me out. Any recipes or tips?


I always follow Hank Shaw's recipe and start out with a quick brine... basically a quart of water 1/3 to half a cup of kosher salt, brown sugar (1 cup) and maple syrup (1/2 cup). I usually let this sick in the brine for at least 8 hours, for your big fish you'd probably want to go at least 24 hours or more if it's really thick. This takes care of about 5 pounds of fish so, go accordingly. After you take the fish out of the brine pat it dry and let it sit in a breezy area (in front of a fan even) and let it cool (60 degrees or cooler) until the fish develop a pellicle. After this put the fish on the smoker at really low heat start at 100 for two hours then 140 for 2 hours and finish at 175 for the last 2 hours. If you smoke the fish at too high of a heat it will tense up and white proteins will seep out. Not a huge deal flavor-wise but it will be dryer than it would have been.

Anyway, keep us posted! Good luck and I'm jealous!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

OK sknabnoj, as soon as my Little Chief gets here I'll start a batch and let you know how things turn out. Thanks for the help! Chuck.


----------

